# Gitti bugün itibarıyla



## qrokjae

Is there a such word in Turkish? Or a form of another word? If the word exists, what does it mean?


----------



## adelan

I guess it is "gitti" which means (he/she/it) *went/has gone*


----------



## qrokjae

So, that is to say, there is no 【giiti】 in Turkish?


----------



## Rallino

Where did you hear it, qrokjae?


----------



## qrokjae

To Rallino, I can't open the website now, I only remember the sentence is "giiti bugün itibarıylan".


----------



## Gemmenita

qrokjae said:


> (...) I only remember the sentence is "giiti bugün itibarıylan".


It is certainly a typo.
and are you sure that it is 'itibarıylan' or 'itiblarıyla'?


----------



## qrokjae

To Gemmenita, yes, quite sure.

This page:

http://cn.last.fm/user/tolgaselcuk

But it does not matter, now I know both words are typos.


----------



## mighty_atlas

S/He is gone as of Today.


----------

